# Online parts vendors for Canadians



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Do any Canadians have any recommendations for a mail order parts vendor, either from the US or Canada? 

Here is an example the extra-special screwing we get in Canada. These are spare parts for my new HSS928: 

22431-V45-A11 V-BELT (SA-37) (W400) 31.10 
22432-V45-A11 V-BELT (SB-41.5) (W800) 69.10 
36110-V45-A03 MOTOR ASSY., CHUTE 93.40 

Seventy dollars for an old-fashioned v-belt? Serpentine and timing belts are hardly that expensive. 

Jeff


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought the spare belts from the snowblower dealer, they're not cheap indeed and our low dollar isn't helping. 
I can tell you they're made by Bando. 
I couldn't find much online about other places to buy them from.


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I couldn't find anything online either.
I had to buy from the Sears Parts store. Needless to say, it wasn't cheap. The clerk also told me that I wouldn't have been able to find a Canadian distributor online ... only US , and when you add in the shipping it gets too expensive.
:wavetowel2:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I wish there was a Canadian online parts vendor/website as that would make it easy to figure out all the parts needed to do the OEM electric power chute . Let us know how your search goes.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

JnC said:


> I wish there was a Canadian online parts vendor/website as that would make it easy to figure out all the parts needed to do the OEM electric power chute . Let us know how your search goes.


 Bump.
Ditto.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

How is this place to deal with and how do their prices compare?

www.c-equipment.ca

I've always had good luck with boats.net here in the U.S. for Honda parts. Their shipping is usually very fast though obviously I can't speak about shipping to Canada. If there is an expected delay, they let you know, and their prices are usually the best.

Boats.net: Outboard Motors, OEM Marine Parts, Boats for Sale

I noticed that neither of them show those part numbers. Neither seem to have anything listed for the new HSS series yet.

This place comes up a lot when I search for Honda parts too.

http://www.partspak.com

Here's what came up when I put those part numbers you listed in the first post into their search box. Again, I can't say anything about their shipping. I've never bought from them myself. Prices listed are U.S. Dollar.

Honda 22431-V45-A11 V-Belt (Sa-37); 22431V45A11 $16.32
Honda 22432-V45-A11 V-Belt (Sb-41.5); 22432V45A11 $31.17
Honda 36110-V45-A03 Motor Assembly, Chute; 36110V45A03 $35.29

Here's what I copied off of their FAQ page about international shipping.

Do you offer international shipping?
We do offer international shipping to most countries. Add the part to your shopping cart. On the next screen, click on the "estimated shipping charges" link. This will allow you to estimate shipping charges for the items that you have in your shopping cart before going through the checkout process.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jeffNB said:


> Do any Canadians have any recommendations for a mail order parts vendor, either from the US or Canada?
> 
> Here is an example the extra-special screwing we get in Canada. These are spare parts for my new HSS928:
> 
> ...



I don't know if this will help, but I just ordered two pairs of belts from V-Belt Global Supply, LLC. The belts if purchased at a local dealer would have been $85.00 for the pair. 

For 4 belts, the price at Vbelts was $25.00 US total plus 24.00US for UPS shipping, and there was an extra $15.64 tacked on at this end by UPS for HST and brokerage. Wound up costing me about $85.00 CDN in the end, but I now have 4 kevlar belts. 

Have not put them on yet, but they are american made according to the stamp on the belt. Here's hoping. 

For other parts, I'm looking as well. Sears parts direct has been a total disappointment for me both time I tried to use them. After placing orders, and getting delivery promises, a week after the promised date, no parts show up. Called them back, and they say well, we can reenter the order and see what happens. Does not instill much confidence. 

At least they have flat rate shipping at 9.95, but if they cannot supply any parts, then the shipping charge is kinda moot anyway.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

banta saw has some stuff. ontario based company


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> How is this place to deal with and how do their prices compare?
> 
> www.c-equipment.ca
> 
> .


I placed an order with this outfit last fall, but when the billing came through, it was in *US dollars.* I contacted them and the story is that Yahoo does the billing, but he offered a 20% discound to offset the exchange which at the time, was 35%. I cancelled the order.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

skutflut said:


> I placed an order with this outfit last fall, but when the billing came through, it was in *US dollars.* I contacted them and the story is that Yahoo does the billing, but he offered a 20% discound to offset the exchange which at the time, was 35%. I cancelled the order.


I knew that his functional currency is US dollars. He must be making a killing with the current exchange rates. 

I sent him the part numbers and he couldn't quote them. Guess he doesn't have access to OEM honda parts. He was also unsuccessful in cross-referencing the belts to an aftermarket part.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jeffNB said:


> I knew that his functional currency is US dollars. He must be making a killing with the current exchange rates.
> 
> I sent him the part numbers and he couldn't quote them. Guess he doesn't have access to OEM honda parts. He was also unsuccessful in cross-referencing the belts to an aftermarket part.


Maybe hes changed his website to identify that he bills in US dollars but at the time, there was NO indication that US dollars was the currency.

Do you have the specifications of the belts, L x W and construction? That Vbelt place i mentioned can use the measurements and specs to find an aftermarket belt probably. They found mine OK, and one was a bit of a PITA to track down thru OPE sites.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

JnC said:


> I wish there was a Canadian online parts vendor/website as that would make it easy to figure out all the parts needed to do the OEM electric power chute . Let us know how your search goes.


There are links in one of these threads to a site for parts diagrams for the HSS models, and someone just posted a pic with the cover off showing the motors. 

What we really need is for some nice member here (HSS or Canadian owner) to make a video, removing and reinstalling the covers, motors, linkages, controls, etc. so we can reverse-engineer the upgrades and adapt them to our HS blowers!

Any volunteers???

Mike


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> What we really need is for some nice member here to make a video, removing and reinstalling the covers, motors, linkages, controls, etc. so we can reverse-engineer the upgrades and adapt them to our HS blowers!
> 
> Any volunteers???
> 
> Mike


I can do that, but it will be on my new HSS. I think the people looking to retrofit are doing so on the previous-generation HS. Maybe the mechanicals under the cover are the same for both generations. 

I am working on getting the Canadian HS parts diagrams and lists for the electric chute version and will post if successful. 

Jeff


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

partspak has the parts diagrams.

Parts Diagrams - PartsPak.com


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I use Carquest--much cheaper for Belts. I used to use C Equipment for some parts , but with then charging in American funds, the local dealer is cheaper now.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

jeffNB said:


> I can do that, but it will be on my new HSS. I think the people looking to retrofit are doing so on the previous-generation HS. Maybe the mechanicals under the cover are the same for both generations.
> 
> I am working on getting the Canadian HS parts diagrams and lists for the electric chute version and will post if successful.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff, that's what I meant, and just edited my post above. It would be great to see a real tear-down of the Honda-supplied electrical chute parts and controls, from HSS or Canadian models.

The American HS models (like mine) don't have the covers, but we can use the info from under the HSS cover to help our designs (even helping us to rule out some things would be a huge step in the right direction).


As for the belt discussion, I agree, buy aftermarket. Is there a list of sizes for these?

Mike


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Try this site.... Moncton, London and Edmonton..... Free shipping.....

THey should be in CDN pesos....

#1 Snowblower Parts Canada FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm in Saskatoon and we have a lot of industrial Parts suppliers here. This area is mainly in Agriculture and in Mining. I just take my dud belts, seal, bearings, idlers with me. They measure my dud allowing for wear and I go home with the item improved and the price a machinist pays. They always give me a choice of 2-5 levels of quality to choose from. When I get home I change my machine's parts manual to a local supplier's # and where. I never pay Dealer prices unless it's a captive item.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> Do any Canadians have any recommendations for a mail order parts vendor, either from the US or Canada?
> 
> Here is an example the extra-special screwing we get in Canada. These are spare parts for my new HSS928:
> 
> ...


I have been using boats.net for years for my Honda mowers and blowers. Has been great for me.I try to keep wear parts in stock as it normally takes 2 weeks for delivery for Canada.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> ...Boats.net...Neither seem to have anything listed for the new HSS series yet.


I emailed them last Feb if they will carry parts for the new HSS and a customer service response was _"Yes we will but at this time we do not have the diagrams from the manufacture."_

Haven't heard or seen any progress yet.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Many of Hondas parts fit numerous years and models. You can confirm your HSS part number on the Honda parts lookup sight to be sure of the correct part , then enter the number in Boats.net I just ordered parts for a complete rebuild for the right tranny on a HS. Ordered Tues afternoon shipped express they cleared customs in Montreal on Fri am. Should have them early next week.


----------

